
Show HN: Payout.Team – Invoices for Freelancers Who Work on Ad Hoc Teams - glitch003
https://payout.team/
======
glitch003
Hi HN - we’re building Payout.Team for freelancers, consultants, and
contractors who work on projects together.

Here’s how it works: a users sends an invoice to their client, when the client
pays, the funds are automatically routed to the members of the team /
subcontractors. Payout.Team takes care of all the on-boarding and tax paper
work for the subcontractors, including internationally.

------
govred
Very cool!

